# Times, Coverage.



## diet2ride (26 July 2012)

So i was looking at the tv lisitings earlier and from what i could work out the Showjumping final was on Eurosports. does anyone know if its on terrestial (we just downgraded our sky package and i'm already gutted we couldnt watch Hickstead, esp as this was first year I couldnt go)


----------



## lizzi2 (26 July 2012)

Hi
take a look at this BBC webpage http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/schedule-results/equestrian/20120805

Also on Sky there are a lot of extra BBC sport channels been put on for Olympics - not sure if only available to sky sports subscribers though....


----------



## lizzi2 (26 July 2012)

Also this page has some tv details on it: http://hay-net.co.uk/haynet-news/3469/olympic-equestrian-tv-schedule


----------



## cally6008 (27 July 2012)

Full listing of when Equestrian events are on during Olympics
http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=79&p=3919#p3919


----------



## Equibrit (27 July 2012)

I think you'll find that the Beeb are live streaming all of it; 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video
They are certainly sending it all to the rest of the world.


----------



## diet2ride (27 July 2012)

oh cool thanks... i'm trying to fit it all in with summer holiday activities.


----------

